# How can i turn my Sophos Anti Virus back on?



## R0S3S1 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi,

The other day i did a system restore and upon turning my computer back on i noticed that my Sophos had been turned on.

I decided to check my Security Center and this was confirmed. I just have no idea how to turn it back on. When i check the recommendations it says i should turn my installed antivirus program back on............but it does not say how!

My windows firewall has remained on.

I have Windows XP pro.

Your help would be appreciated.

R0s3s1


----------



## LonnyRJ (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome R0s3s1
Im curious why you had to use system restore ?
Im not to familur with Sophos, if you cannot find a way to turns its resident scanner on in its options you could (while disconnected from the internet) uninstall it reboot and install again.


----------

